# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Игровой блок 4 в 1 : Реально- нереально!

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок* *"Реально нереально!!!*

Новый! НЕРЕАЛЬНО клёвый! РЕАЛЬНО юморной фрагмент для любого праздника! 

Под «мягким и чутким» руководством ведущего, гости сами от себя не ожидая, 
дают нереально- озорные характеристики виновнику торжества, 
мало того, они эти характеристики ещё и реально покажут, вызывая хохот окружающих. 

А заканчивается эпизод тем, что совершенно неожиданно для себя, 
в эпицентре танцующих гостей оказывается и сам главный герой дня!

Написаны и готовы к употреблению *4* версии блока: 
для мужского и женского юбилеев, для свадьбы и для корпоратива! *БЕЗРЕКВИЗИТНЫЙ!!!*

продолжительность 10 - 15 минут

В комплект входит музыкальное оформление,*ВИДЕО* и подробное описание конкурса.

*Стоимость комплекта 1 400 рублей.
*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*немного фотографий с этого блока.*
*ЭМОЦИИ*


*сам блок:*

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

Елена добрый вечер,будут ли скидки к выпускным? Хотелось бы приобрести несколько блоков.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена добрый вечер,будут ли скидки к выпускным? Хотелось бы приобрести несколько блоков.


Добрый вечер. Про скидочки можно посмотреть здесь. Они УЖЕ есть http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4846748
с ув. Елена.

----------


## ЛЯМУР

Лена хочу огромное сказать огромное спасибо за этот блок,я в него влюблена)))))
Использую его на свадьбах,юбилеях и корпоративах!!! Поднимает даже самые безнадежные банкеты,каждый раз делая этот блок, тащусь от того, как все просто и оригинально!!! Молодчина :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/7122936.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/7123960.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Уралочка (09.03.2016)

----------


## Юлиана студия London

Елена, огромное спасибо вам за этом момент! Проводила его на корпоративе 13 девочек и 3 парня) Всё получилось! Все участвовали, движения придумывали всем коллективом, им очень понравилось смаковать каждого участника! Так, что очень и очень рекомендую! я провела в конце первого часа, люди были почти трезвы и от этого ещё веселее))! Супер игровуша!!!

----------

Уралочка (09.03.2016)

----------


## milasanina

Дорогая, Елена!!!! Припозднилась я с благодарностью. но. как говориться, лучше поздно, чем никогда!!! Отличный блок" Реально нереально!!! Все стояли на ушах! Звездный танцпол получился!!! И на свадьбе, и на  8 марта, и на юбилее!СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за Ваш труд!!!!

----------

Уралочка (11.03.2016)

----------

